# 10 inch letter templates



## djersey (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm looking for 10 or 12 inch letter templates for a community project (entry sign). Can anyone direct me to supplier? Thank you. Djersey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Djersey

No one I know about makes the big ones, BUT you can can call a sign company in you town and ask them to make the ones you need out of 1/4" plastic. (templates) 

They are Not cheap or you can fire up your scroll saw and make your own out of 1/4" birch wood.

Good Luck 
Bj


----------



## BOB 2 (Jul 20, 2006)

I used to use these folks when I was in the sign business.
They have letters for almost everything.
http://www.signletters.com/
Any good sign shop will get them for you and even get them spaced for you as well.

Bob


----------

